# ID this Plow?



## bjordan (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Folks. A good friend is giving me this plow and it hauling it to me. 

Does anyone know who made it and what model it might be? I'm looking for an owner's manual so I can set it up and adjust it correctly.

Any ideas?










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Not too much to adjust on the plow itself, just adjust the depth with your 3-point hitch, and grease the coulter wheel. It appears to be a break-away (?). Hard to tell dimensions in the picture. Looks like it might be garden tractor sized.


----------



## bjordan (Mar 28, 2018)

Ford5610II said:


> Not too much to adjust on the plow itself, just adjust the depth with your 3-point hitch, and grease the coulter wheel. It appears to be a break-away (?). Hard to tell dimensions in the picture. Looks like it might be garden tractor sized.


Thanks for the help so far. I wish I could get some measurements on it. Considering the friend I am getting it from, I doubt its garden tractor sized - his father (where the plow is physically located) uses a full-size Ford tractor of some medium/lager size. 

I need a single row plow since I have a smaller Yanmar YM1700.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

bjordan said:


> Thanks for the help so far. I wish I could get some measurements on it. Considering the friend I am getting it from, I doubt its garden tractor sized - his father (where the plow is physically located) uses a full-size Ford tractor of some medium/lager size.
> 
> I need a single row plow since I have a smaller Yanmar YM1700.


Its not Ford / Dearborn, or John Deere. It may be a Ferguson or an International. When you get it, send a few more pictures of the 3-point frame and different angles.


----------



## bjordan (Mar 28, 2018)

Ford5610II said:


> Its not Ford / Dearborn, or John Deere. It may be a Ferguson or an International. When you get it, send a few more pictures of the 3-point frame and different angles.


I sure will!


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Sure looks like a Brinly, has the same style adjustments and shape.
If you can't get a positive ID you could certainly use a similar manual to get you up and running.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

2billt said:


> Sure looks like a Brinly, has the same style adjustments and shape.
> If you can't get a positive ID you could certainly use a similar manual to get you up and running.


I’m with 2billt… appears to be a hacked together Brinly. The 3pt was added. B.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I was thinking along the lines of a Brinly as well.... converted to a three point hitch setup


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Sure looks modified to mount 3pt. 
Plow alignment appears canted off center... maybe a niche purpose or "It'll turn dirt" use?
Worth a spot in the tool barn for sure.


----------



## bjordan (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank to everyone! Now I'm on the right track.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a manual....


https://brinly.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/uegd4rzwootqajx0ygqc.pdf



Sleeve Hitch implements are typically designed for small garden sized tractors and yours appears modified so it can be pulled with a larger tractor.
A 2000 lb tractor should easily pull a 10" sleeve hitch plow but possibly pull it or the modified hitch apart.


----------



## bjordan (Mar 28, 2018)

2billt said:


> Here's a manual....
> 
> 
> https://brinly.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/uegd4rzwootqajx0ygqc.pdf
> ...


Thanks for the manual. I hope this wont come apart. I can only figure that its been used at some point with the 3-point hitch and hasn't come apart yet. Thanks again to all and for the help.


----------



## Windy99 (9 mo ago)

bjordan said:


> Hi Folks. A good friend is giving me this plow and it hauling it to me.
> 
> Does anyone know who made it and what model it might be? I'm looking for an owner's manual so I can set it up and adjust it correctly.
> 
> ...


I could have used this to throw dirt on my potatoes this summer!!! Perfect size for it!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bjordan said:


> Thanks for the help so far. I wish I could get some measurements on it. Considering the friend I am getting it from, I doubt its garden tractor sized - his father (where the plow is physically located) uses a full-size Ford tractor of some medium/lager size.
> 
> I need a single row plow since I have a smaller Yanmar YM1700.


The Yanmar YM1700 should be fine with the single bottom plow. There are many YT vids of the smaller YM1500 using this type of plow. 

I have borrowed the Yanmar implement book from the library. I'll see what model matches this 'common' plow with the wheel. Then try to post info here for you.


----------



## dickbkr (5 mo ago)

Ford5610II said:


> Its not Ford / Dearborn, or John Deere. It may be a Ferguson or an International. When you get it, send a few more pictures of the 3-point frame and different angles.


———Looks similar to one I had 40+ yrs ago for a Farmal Cub tractor


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bjordan said:


> Hi Folks. A good friend is giving me this plow and it hauling it to me.
> 
> Does anyone know who made it and what model it might be? I'm looking for an owner's manual so I can set it up and adjust it correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bjordan said:


> Hi Folks. A good friend is giving me this plow and it hauling it to me.
> 
> Does anyone know who made it and what model it might be? I'm looking for an owner's manual so I can set it up and adjust it correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bjordan said:


> Hi Folks. A good friend is giving me this plow and it hauling it to me.
> 
> Does anyone know who made it and what model it might be? I'm looking for an owner's manual so I can set it up and adjust it correctly.
> 
> ...


----------

